# do male rabbits have nipples



## superpetssss (Apr 5, 2011)

Do male rabbits have nipples? ive googled it and some sites say yes and some say no. i know when sexing mice and rats that if u see nipple dots that that means they are females. i have a litter of 10 day old baby rabbits and im too eager to wait and find out what sex lol. i can see little nipple dots on some and i cant on others. but that may just mean i cant see them on all. or does that mean they are males?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ll go and have a look.......


yes they have.

experienced breeders can vent sex from about 10-14 days old, but by 3 or 4 weeks you should be able to do it yourself?


----------



## superpetssss (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes il be able to do it at about 4 weeks. but any younger, when u try and push out the genitals theres nothing to come out... if u know what i mean. how can u sex them from 14 days? these are nethys too so super small, so difficult at the best of time.


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

yes they have 6 nips lol my brother is like a bunny guru or something lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i breed nethies and can tell on most from a couple of weeks old, you only get the odd one that you need to wait longer - best not to poke until their older if your unsure, incase you hurt them.

why do you need to know so soon anyhows?


----------



## superpetssss (Apr 5, 2011)

I dont need to know just eager thats all. had a white one pop up and i really want it to be a doe so i can keep it and it can live with mum. Il have to just wait and see


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

superpetssss said:


> I dont need to know just eager thats all. had a white one pop up and i really want it to be a doe so i can keep it and it can live with mum. Il have to just wait and see



The law of sod will make it a Buck just because you want a Doe :devil:. I used to sex most of my kits from 2 weeks, like Piggly said some were just too small so had to wait another week or so but majority could be sexed at 2 weeks old :2thumb:.


----------



## superpetssss (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh yeah sods law itl be a buck  i think im psychic though as the last litter of three i had i guessed their sexes without looking and i was right lol. Iv predicted the white and the agouti with one white paw are girls and then theres another agouti(without white paw) and a blue with both white front paws, im guessing are boys. so if im right il let u know and il be the bunny sexing psychic lol. 

thanks for everyones help


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I bet the white will be a BEW too :2thumb:. What colour are the parents?


----------



## Leona74 (Mar 28, 2012)

yes they have 6 nips lol my brother is like a bunny guru or something lol


----------



## superpetssss (Apr 5, 2011)

corny girl said:


> I bet the white will be a BEW too :2thumb:. What colour are the parents?


Thats what i wondered. The other three all opened their eyes yesturday and the white was the only one that didnt lol. so i expect when i look this morning she will have opened her eyes too. i dont really mind what colour eyes really though. can u get brown eyed whites? 
mum is blue agouti, dad is chinchilla.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if dads opal and moms chinchilla then it might be a lightly marked ghost chin?

if its eyes are brown its pretty likely...if you check closely lightly coloured ghosts start off with small amounts of faint ticking around the base of the tail, and it spreads a bit as they grow.

has your chin got the brown eyes or the grey ones?

got any piccies of mom and dad?

wondering where the white markings have some from?
could be either theres blue eyed white in the background somewhere throwing out randon false vienna markings, or theres some otter or marten in the background and thats chucking them out.


----------



## superpetssss (Apr 5, 2011)

Iv got pics but can never upload them. ill have to check dads eye colour when i get home. i think theyre brown. I bred the mum to a different boy before and one of the babies had a very small white line down the forehead. and so has one of these babies. but the white feet has come from dad as he has one white paw. i think its really cute.

oh and my white baby has got red eyes.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm confused now :whistling2:. White bits on them usually means they are carrying the BEW gene, yet this kit has red eyes, will leave this one to Piggly as she is much better at genetics than me :2thumb:.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if the baby has red eyes its most likely a rew. its really recessive so both parents must carry it for you to get one.

if you`re really lucky its a himi, doubt it though there arnt that many about.

Ruskin Miniature Lops - BEW Genetics

tan pattern can give random white patches the same way bew carriers have. the only way to be sure its the bew gene would be to mate one of your babies with the white markings to a bew and see if you get any in the litter.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> if the baby has red eyes its most likely a rew. its really recessive so both parents must carry it for you to get one.
> 
> if you`re really lucky its a himi, doubt it though there arnt that many about.
> 
> ...



I really must sit down & read Phil's website again, he is so knowledgeable on gentics :2thumb:. He had some of the best Mini Lops in the Country :no1:.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yvon abbott of avalon stud in devon is great for bun genetics.
tells you what not to put together too.


----------

